# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Peruanos preocupados por escasez de agua

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Encuesta del Ministerio del Ambiente revela temor por consecuencias del cambio climático.*  Otra de las inquietudes es el incremento de fenómenos naturales.  
La escasez del agua a consecuencia del cambio climático es una de las principales preocupaciones de los peruanos, seguido del aumento de los fenómenos naturales, como el Fenómeno de El Niño, huaicos, aludes, entre otros, revela una encuesta realizada por el Ministerio del Ambiente. 
El primer factor de preocupación alcanza un porcentaje de 53.3% de los encuestados que votaron a través de la web del ministerio (www.minam.gob.pe). Otro 16.4% muestra su preocupación por las ocurrencias de El Niño y sus efectos devastadores en las áreas rurales y urbanas. 
La hambruna a causa de la pérdida de cultivos y disminución de especies causada por el cambio climático, originado por las intensas lluvias o sequías largas en diferentes regiones del país, se encuentra en el tercer lugar de las preocupaciones de los peruanos, con 13.8%. 
El derretimiento de los glaciares que se observa con mayor nitidez en Huaraz, Cusco y Huancayo, asociada directamente con la provisión de agua potable para las urbes, ocupa el cuarto lugar de las preocupaciones, con 12.2%. 
Y las temperaturas extremas en verano o invierno ocupan el cuarto lugar de las preocupaciones con 4.3%. Este cambio climático se observa con mayor frecuencia en la sierra sur del Perú, con temperaturas que llegan a 10 grados bajo cero. Mientras en la Selva puede llegar a los 40 grados de temperatura. La encuesta sigue abierta al público.  *Fuente: El Peruano*Temas similares: Buscarán soluciones para escasez de agua en ica Artículo: Cambio climático provoca escasez de agua en Tacna, según estudio Artículo: Minag descarta desabastecimiento de arroz por escasez de agua en norte del Perú Artículo: Adex plantea suspender ampliación de frontera agrícola en zonas con escasez de agua No habrá escasez de agua para la campaña agrícola 2010  2011

----------

